
The Yelpification of everything happened pretty quickly - yakshaving
http://yakshaving.net/the-yelpification-of-everything-happened-pretty-quickly-did-anyone-notice/
======
yakshaving
(see post for the relevant xkcd cartoon)

There’s no shortage of startups and entrepreneurs trying to give us
recommendations, star reviews, ratings, user generated feedback, expert
appraisals, and extensive analysis on what we should and shouldn’t
purchase/patronize.

I’m neither arguing that this way of decision making is good nor bad, just
amazing to think how quickly (less than 10 years) our habits can change given
the right catalyst (In this case, online reviews).

